# .17 HMR...Marlin vs. Savage???



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

I've got it narrowed down to either a Marlin or a Savage in the .17 HMR. I'm looking a heavy barrel, thumbhole stock bolt action design. What are the pros and cons of each. I think the Savage has an adjustable trigger, but I don't know if the Marlin does. I've heard good things about both. I don't want to have to put in a lot of money besides buying a scope.

Please let me hear your opinions.

Thanx!

GH


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

I've got the Savage model 93R17FNS with the accu-trigger. This is not the heavy barreled rifle. Don't need all the extra weight for this rifle. Its so light weight to carry, even with my 2.8x10 scope. Never could figure out why everyone wants a "bull barrel". Its just the composite stock (black). I also carry a couple of extra clips.
I do most of my plinking at 40 yards and it shoots one (1) hole or a very small clover leaf.
With either one, you'll do fine.


----------



## steeliehunter (Mar 3, 2008)

i have a marlin heavy barrel but it doesnt have the thumbhole stock but cant complain great shooter shoots dime size or smaller groups at 100 yards(depending on wind) use mine for squirrel and rabbit hunting and its a blast. but if you plan on carrying it for a while the heavy barrel is not the way to go. it gets heavy real fast. and when get your scope dont go to small i had a 3-9 on im for a while and its just not powerful enough for what this gun can do. for example if you have a 3-9 it can get hard to hit small this at 100 yard but with something like a 6-24 like i have i can pick flys off the target at 100 yards.


----------



## josheupmi (Dec 9, 2008)

I have the savage 93r17 btvxp it shoots quarter size groups at 100 yds. I absolutely love this gun, dicks has it onsale right now for 279 with a 3x9 simmons scope combo it only weighs 2.5 lbs more with the bull barrel and heavy thumbhole stock than the reg barrel and stock. Oh yeah 17 grain hornaday v-max bullets is the way to go.


----------



## LxHunter1983 (Nov 10, 2008)

I have the savage 93r17 heavy barrel with a mueller apv 4-14-40. I am amazed at how well this thing shoots.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

LxHunter1983 said:


> I have the savage 93r17 heavy barrel with a mueller apv 4-14-40. I am amazed at how well this thing shoots.


me 2 (both the gun and scope) the thing will shoot better than I ever will be able too. I have the SS bull barrel and grey laminate stock.

Check out www.rimfirecentral.com for all kinds of reading.

J-


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

LxHunter1983 said:


> I have the savage 93r17 heavy barrel with a mueller apv 4-14-40. I am amazed at how well this thing shoots.


Same here, but I put an Eraticator on mine. Extreeeemely accurate gun.


----------



## sneakboxer (Oct 28, 2006)

jjc155 said:


> me 2 (both the gun and scope) the thing will shoot better than I ever will be able too. I have the SS bull barrel and grey laminate stock.quote]
> 
> 
> Me three. My savage is tight shooter also, .5in at 100 all day long if there is no wind. I have no complants. A good trigger too.
> ...


----------



## Prowl (Jan 17, 2006)

I've got the Savage Model 93R17-FVSS. I love it - especially the accutrigger. I got it scoped and it is extremely accurate. I wish I had more time to use it.


----------



## Zarathustra (Oct 5, 2005)

I know this is off-topic, but all this talk of .17HMRs reminded me how much I would like to have this gun:

http://www.weatherby.com/product/rifles/markxxii

It probably doesn't shoot as accurate as the Savage, but I just love the look of it.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

What about the heavy barrel? It sounds like it's not really required to shoot better groups. Some of you already commented, but what do the rest of you think? Will it improve the accuracy? How much weight does the heavy barrel add?


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

GrizzlyHunter said:


> What about the heavy barrel? It sounds like it's not really required to shoot better groups. Some of you already commented, but what do the rest of you think? Will it improve the accuracy? How much weight does the heavy barrel add?


The heavy barrel warms up slower allowing more shooting before having to allow the barrel to cool. Also being heavier, it's easier to hold steady. It allows the shooter to be more accurate, it's not that the gun itself is more accurate. According to Savage's website, there is no difference in weight. They weigh 6 pounds. Seems kinda weird. Hmmm


----------

